# Bodega que se encuentra en la parte posterior o trasera a una escalinata: denominación



## Brainly

*Un saludo cordial.
Vengo con la inquietud de saber: ¿conoce alguien el nombre de la pequeña bodega que se encuentra en la parte posterior  o trasera  a una escalinata.
Sirve para depositar algunos implementos a usar en la casa. Como trapeador, escoba o más.
Gracias.*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Brainly said:


> *Un saludo cordial.*
> *Vengo con la inquietud de saber: ¿conoce alguien el nombre de la pequeña bodega que se encuentra en la parte posterior o trasera a una escalinata. Diría: inferior.*
> *Sirve para depositar algunos implementos a usar en la casa. Como trapeador, escoba o más.*
> *Gracias.*


 
Me interesa... tengo algo así y en la vida me había puesto a pensar cómo se llama eso, si es que tiene nombre.

Como no es nada común en México, le pondría simplemente _cuchitril _(El DRAE dice: 

*1. *m. Habitación estrecha y desaseada.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados)_

que más bien es cualquier lugar disponible para amontonar por lo general cosas inútiles y estorbosas, al menos en México... (que no es mi caso: todo está perfectamente en orden  y todo funciona).

¿Alguien?


----------



## flljob

¿Y por qué no _trebejero_?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

flljob said:


> ¿Y por qué no _trebejero_?


 
¿Por qué no? Aunque poco común, por lo menos en el centro de México...


----------



## Calambur

No sé si tiene un nombre específico. 
Me gustan _*cuchitril*_ y _*trebejero*, _aunque creo que _trebejero_ pocos la entenderían (yo sí, claro).
También podría ser _*sucucho*_ (o socucho).

¡Bienvenido al foro, *Brainly*!


----------



## oa2169

"Trastero" o "cuarto de San Alejo".

En Colombia se usa mucho esta última expresión. Vínculo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sucucho, y cuarto de San Alejo... vaya diverdidad.
Pues hay que ver para dónde se requiere el cuartucho de marras.


----------



## duvija

"ponelo con la escoba" ...

no conozco un nombre especial para ese lugar...


----------



## flljob

En el RAE al socucho lo llaman chiribitil, que me parece más chido.

Saludos


----------



## Brainly

*Un amigo ha enviado un mail con esta respuesta:

**JONUCO.
*
* Espacio que hay debajo de la escalera de una casa.*
* Gracias a todos por pasar y comentar*​


----------



## cachomero

Hola,

Sí, al parecer jonuco es una palabra mexicana para el hueco que queda debajo de una escalera, en el que, eventualmente, puede haber un *cuarto trastero*_,_ pero no forzosamente_...
_
Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sopas, en efecto, pero en mi vida de mexicano había escuchado la palabrita, bonita por cierto.

http://365palabras.blogspot.com/2009/10/jonuco.html


----------



## Eye in the Sky

También podría ser un depósito.


----------



## Nipnip

Una cobacha.


----------



## Calambur

Nipnip said:


> Una cobacha.


*Covacha*, con "v" (es un despectivo de 'cueva').


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y por qué no usar el viejo, querido, y nunca bien ponderado "armario"?
_


----------



## Maximino

‘_Covacha_’, además de tener la acepción de ‘_cueva pequeña_’, también tiene la de trastero. En este caso sería _el trastero o la cavacha del jonuco_.


Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

No veo por qué el lugar deba ser desordenado, sucio, revuelto, desagradable, depósito de cosas inútiles o abandonadas,etc.
Tampoco me resulta buena la opción armario, no siempre tiene estantes ni puertas. Ahí hasta podemos tener un escritorio o una biblioteca. 
En mi casa se guardan allí botellas, bolsas para las compras (para no utilizar las de plástico), comestibles y algunas cacerolas, nada está obsoleto ni abandonado.

Voto por jonuco, aunque aquí no se use.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Es el vano de la escalera. Aquí lo usan generalmente para construír un "baño de emergencia" (sanitario y lavamanos). Es el vano del baño, o el baño del vano.
Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Para mí es *vano* es el agujero o pozo del medio. Cada vuelta de la escalera se mete por el *jonuco* (ahora que la sé la uso) que deja la anterior y va rodeando un aire central.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues ya que sabemos que _jonuco_ es el hueco (no _vano_, Cal inhibes, que ese es el espacio por donde suben y bajan los ascensores en las casas antiguas), yo propongo llamar a ese espacio debidamente cerrado según el uso a que esté destinado: aseo, ropero, leñera, 'cuarto los chismes', etc.


----------



## Vampiro

Kaxgufen said:


> Tampoco me resulta buena la opción armario, no siempre tiene estantes ni puertas. Ahí hasta podemos tener un escritorio o una biblioteca.


La consulta hace referencia a la “pequeña bodega”, por lo tanto asumo que se trata de un lugar cerrado, de lo contrario diría “el espacio bajo la escalera”, o algo similar.
Un armario puede servir para guardar cualquier cosa, no tiene por qué tener estantes, cajones, perchas o divisiones. De hecho en mi casa tengo un armario lleno de bajos y guitarras.
Las otras opciones que han propuesto o no las conoce nadie o son demasiado coloquiales; si es para un escrito serio, que entienda todo el mundo, “armario” me parece una muy buena opción.  Si hay otra mejor, bienvenida sea.
_


----------



## Cal inhibes

Vano se usa en Colombia como espacio vacío, aparte del clásico hueco en la pared (puerta o ventana). 
Desde luego, siempre que no exista una denominación específica para ese vacío. (Patio, corredor, ático, buhardilla).
Salud.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Creo que ya tiene un nombre.

_Señor H. Potter__ 
Armario Bajo La Escalera 
Privet Drive, 4
Little Whinging
Surrey_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Vampiro said:


> La consulta hace referencia a la “pequeña bodega”, por lo tanto asumo que se trata de un lugar cerrado, de lo contrario diría “el espacio bajo la escalera”, o algo similar.
> Un armario puede servir para guardar cualquier cosa, no tiene por qué tener estantes, cajones, perchas o divisiones. De hecho en mi casa tengo un armario lleno de bajos y guitarras.
> Las otras opciones que han propuesto o no las conoce nadie o son demasiado coloquiales; si es para un escrito serio, que entienda todo el mundo, “armario” me parece una muy buena opción.  Si hay otra mejor, bienvenida sea.
> _



Uno puede poner bajo la escalera una cama, no por eso vamos a llamar al lugar dormitorio cuando la cama no esté. Bodega para mí es un lugar donde se conservan los vinos. Evidentemente no es ese el uso del consultante, ha querido referirse a un recinto para diferentes usos. Llamarle armario no elimina la necesidad de decir que está debajo de la escalera.


----------



## Kaxgufen

También se le puede llamar *enjuta* aunque este término tiene otros usos, en el artículo que conseguí, _in fine  _dice que "el espacio triangular bajo una escalera tambien se conoce como *enjuta*".

http://enciclopedia_universal.esacademic.com/157531/enjuta


----------



## jorgema

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Creo que ya tiene un nombre.
> 
> _Señor H. Potter__
> Armario Bajo La Escalera
> Privet Drive, 4
> Little Whinging
> Surrey_




Lo conocía como "La alacena debajo de la escalera".


----------



## Maximino

Kaxgufen said:


> También se le puede llamar *enjuta* aunque este término tiene otros usos, en el artículo que conseguí, _in fine _dice que "el espacio triangular bajo una escalera tambien se conoce como *enjuta*".
> 
> http://enciclopedia_universal.esacademic.com/157531/enjuta




A mi entender, el problema de ‘_enjuta_’ es el mismo que el de ‘jonuco’: aluden solamente al espacio que hay debajo de las escaleras de una casa, pero no denotan o dan la idea de la pequeña bodega (trastero, despensa, alacena, cuarto de utensilios de aseo,…) que se construye en ese espacio.


Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Maximino said:


> A mi entender, el problema de ‘_enjuta_’ es el mismo que el de ‘jonuco’: aluden solamente al espacio que hay debajo de las escaleras de una casa, pero no denotan o dan la idea de la pequeña bodega (trastero, despensa, alacena, cuarto de utensilios de aseo,…) que se construye en ese espacio.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Recaratularíamos, don Maximino:

"Bodega que se encuentra en el jonuco o la enjuta"

Sin embargo bodega aparte de las acepciones enológicas, tiene otras:despensa, troj, abacería, trastero...todas son locales, no muebles.
De modo que bodega no alude a algo construido en un hueco, sino al hueco mismo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sucucho, y cuarto de San Alejo... vaya diverdidad.
> Pues hay que ver para dónde se requiere el cuartucho de marras.


Cuarto de San Alejo. No hay que darle más vueltas, aunque quizá haya que explicarlo.
Alejo era de familia patricia romana; la noche de bodas su esposa lo convenció a que renunciara a la vida de matrimonio para dedicarla a una vida piadosa, así que se fue a la actual Turquía y vivió de la mendicidad. Diecisiete años más tarde volvió a Roma, fue a casa de sus padres a pedir  limosna, no lo conocieron pero lo dejaron vivir debajo de la escalera, y durante otros diecisiete años vivió allí sin ser reconocido, rezando y enseñando el  catecismo. Cuando sintió que iba a moriri escribió su historia en un papel, que encontró su padre al abrir la mano donde lo tenía, y sólo entonces supo que era su hijo. 
La leyenda no dice, o al menos no he encontrado, que fue de la convincente recién casada. 
Pero los colombianos mantienen viva la antorcha de la leyenda. 
Pero si no os satisface esa forma de llamar al espacio que hay debajo de una escalera, hay la opción de 'hueco de escalera'.
Que el destino sea acoger a un varón piadoso, guardar vino, aperos de labranza, bicicletas, o cerrarlo y convertirlo en armario, 

o cualquier otra utilidad no cambia el nombre.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué buena historia, Manuel.
Asumo que 34 años como mendigo le valieron la santidad.
Además, por los 17 años enseñando el catecismo debajo de una escalera se merece que conservemos el nombre, como mínimo.
Y la esposa les vendría bien como jefa de campaña a unas que yo conozco.  Eso es poder de convencimiento y lo demás son cuentos.
OK, a partir de ahora, para mí, el espacio se llamará “Cuarto de San Alejo” y si le ponemos puertas: “armario”.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues yo no. Considerando que solo el jonuco de la escalera de un tramo es enjuto, el que forma triángulo, y que como bien es sabido el lugar idóneo para guardar jamones (qué digo guardar, custodiar jamones) son las bodegas, yo llamaré a ese recinto,  adecuadamente  cerrado (y con una muy buena cerradura), el 'jamonero del jonuco enjuto'.


----------

